# drittletzter, viertletzter, fünftletzter



## Alemanita

Gibt es auf Spanisch eine Möglichkeit, nicht nur letzter, vorletzter  und vorvorletzter, sondern auch viertletzter oder sogar fünftletzter zu sagen?

Sé que existen 
el último,
el penúltimo y
el antepenúltimo.

¿Como se denomina a los que siguen en orden decreciente?
ante antepenúltimo o transantepenúltimo
ante ante antepenúltimo o ???

etc.etc.??


----------



## Demurral

Hola!

Creo que la tendencia sería a decir el número de sullegada empezando por la cabeza, en lugar de por la cola.
Sin embargo, si tuviera que decidirme por algo, sin duda me decantaría por el uso de "ante" repetitivamente.

DeM


----------



## ErOtto

Demurral said:


> Hola!
> 
> Creo que la tendencia sería a decir el número de sullegada empezando por la cabeza, en lugar de por la cola.
> Sin embargo, si tuviera que decidirme por algo, sin duda me decantaría por el uso de "ante" repetitivamente.
> 
> DeM


 
¿No usarías "llegó el quinto por la cola"?

Ejemplo... otro... etc.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Demurral

jeje...pues sí.

cuando respondí no me vino a la cabeza...pues eso!

(ordinal)+por la cola.


----------



## Alemanita

Muchísimas gracias a Demurral y Erotto, me han ayudado mucho.


----------



## TheChabon

Si esto fuera a leerse en Argentina, al menos, sería mejor poner 'empezando por atrás' o 'empezando desde atrás' --incluso 'el quinto desde atrás'. 

['El quinto por la cola' tendría un significado no apto para menores.]


----------

